# Tempting Dreams....3D art Comic



## Discodave (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey all. Since laura stuck her comic up here. Im gonna do the same. Unfortunatly im no where near as good as her comic  But this is something i
chucked together while messing about with a new 3d art programs ive been using....Enjoy :bow:


----------



## Browniestuff (Oct 8, 2006)

that wasn't bad at all. In fact it was quite good. I would mind seeing further installments!

-Max


----------



## Milkdud (Oct 8, 2006)

Eeehh.. I dunno... that front view wasn't cutting it for me...

And there were times where she looked really creepy... But it IS a 3d editor and I can cope with how difficult they can be most times.


----------



## Scott M (Oct 9, 2006)

I thought it was great.


----------



## mikael (Oct 9, 2006)

I have no idea how those 3D programs work, so I was quite impressed.

I'd like to see more.


----------



## Zoom (Oct 9, 2006)

This reminds me of the Mark's Morphs website, which has been down a lot of late.

It's also the kind of art I was gunning to do for my FA comic. I bought Poser and Shade and tried like the dickens to make everything work, but I could never make the malleable models look proportionately fat. I had to give up the comic.

Anyone who can do better than I, is great and deserves kudos!


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Disco!

Well, I wish I xould do 3D like you do. So I could illustrate my stories!

Good work!

Best regs,

SBL


----------



## FreneticFangs (Oct 9, 2006)

I thought it was awesome! I think this story can go on!


----------



## Discodave (Oct 10, 2006)

Cheers guys for all the msgs. Glad you all seemed to like it. I have to admit that this was really just a fast run through. And i really didnt have any idea where i was going with the story lol. I just took lots of snaps of the charchter in different parts.
The main problem i had was as she got pretty big the model starts to get pretty ugly as some of u noticed. Think next time i do one i will keep her abit smaller. 
As for more. I dont know if i should carry on with the dream theme or try a bit more a normal story comic. Really i need help in the writing and idea section of it. Never been much of a story teller. So any ideas or requests would be great. The better foundation ive got the more improvment on this one. 
Cheers
Discodave :bow:


----------



## Scott M (Oct 10, 2006)

Discodave said:


> As for more. I dont know if i should carry on with the dream theme or try a bit more a normal story comic. Really i need help in the writing and idea section of it. Never been much of a story teller. So any ideas or requests would be great. The better foundation ive got the more improvment on this one.
> Cheers
> Discodave :bow:




If I could make a suggestion? Maybe do the Sandman "eternal waking" thing?

Basically she has a nightmare where she gets really fat, like in this comic. Then she wakes up into a new scenario, gets really fat again, and realises she's in a dream and (thinks she)wakes up again. Basically she keeps waking from a dream, thinks her nightmare is over, then starts to fatten up again, only to wake into another dream.


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 10, 2006)

I love it. I would love to see more, especially if it's polished up.


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 10, 2006)

Discodave said:


> Cheers guys for all the msgs. Glad you all seemed to like it. I have to admit that this was really just a fast run through. And i really didnt have any idea where i was going with the story lol. I just took lots of snaps of the charchter in different parts.
> The main problem i had was as she got pretty big the model starts to get pretty ugly as some of u noticed. Think next time i do one i will keep her abit smaller.
> As for more. I dont know if i should carry on with the dream theme or try a bit more a normal story comic. Really i need help in the writing and idea section of it. Never been much of a story teller. So any ideas or requests would be great. The better foundation ive got the more improvment on this one.
> Cheers
> Discodave :bow:


smaller? dude bigger would be great. to bad you couldnt give use a full body shot of her at her biggest and second biggest.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 10, 2006)

Impressive...usually, computer art leaves me cold but I enjoyed that.


Dennis


----------



## Observer (Oct 10, 2006)

Personal opinion: Definitely worth continuation - and if you want to rework the first part that can be accomodated


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 11, 2006)

Very cool, excellent work! Matt


----------



## Mr. Monopoly (Oct 15, 2006)

This was really good. Highly enjoyed it. Keep going.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 15, 2006)

A little constructive criticism:

It's kind of hard for me to figure out which frame comes next somewhere. Try drawing a path that's easier to follow. 

The dialogue is a bit stilted and fuzzy, and sometimes it's hard to tell whose talking.

I think it would benefit from pictures of her actually eating, although maybe that's too tricky for the 3-D thing you're using.

PS: Do you have a link to laura's comic? >.>


----------



## Discodave (Oct 15, 2006)

Fuzzy, laura's comics linked in her signutre. In the thread bellow this one. The Roomie to Grow thread. All her stuffs in those two threads
And as for your comments. The layout is abit weird to follow. I just chucked it all together in a comic form, so it wasnt too similer to the way Marks Morph used to do his single page way.
Got a good few ideas flowing now from different places. And been messing around trying to find clothes and stuff that will expand as someones gets bigger. So i dont just have her in her underwear all the time.
Beleave it not, alot of the reason i went with the dream scene in the first comic is because that way no one would question why she is just in her underwear 
On that note thou, heres alittle teaser of how it will look next time round hopefiully.
Big shout to Plumpum who touched up the second pic so it doesnt look as blocky as my 3d program fires out as she gets bigger. Aint she looking nice.
Discodave:bow: 

Before





After


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 16, 2006)

Your before / after artwork is magnificent! The picture of the attractive young lady, now beautifully well nourished, sitting on the floor in front of the fridge reminds me of several scenes that have taken place in a few of my stories. Though I always have the hotdogs uncooked and straight from the package. You have a marvelous talent and if you're in ever in need of an author, keep me in mind. It would be a honor writing for you. Best wishes, Matt L.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 17, 2006)

Great job! I think you could definitely take a storyline from MattL, he's a terrific writer. Or, maybe just choose your favorite text story, and do a re-write of it in illustrated form--I'm sure the author would be honoured. 

Yeah, I'd be interested in something more realistically based, and a bit more developed, since the images are so good! 

No need to go thinner! The solution in your before/after trial worked great.


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 19, 2006)

I've always wanted to see a story of mine illustrated in comic book form. If you're intrested, knock yourself out. I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 19, 2006)

Discodave said:


> Fuzzy, laura's comics linked in her signutre. In the thread bellow this one. The Roomie to Grow thread. All her stuffs in those two threads
> And as for your comments. The layout is abit weird to follow. I just chucked it all together in a comic form, so it wasnt too similer to the way Marks Morph used to do his single page way.
> Got a good few ideas flowing now from different places. And been messing around trying to find clothes and stuff that will expand as someones gets bigger. So i dont just have her in her underwear all the time.
> Beleave it not, alot of the reason i went with the dream scene in the first comic is because that way no one would question why she is just in her underwear
> ...




Hm, two thin, fully clothed young girl, then one pudgey girl raiding the fridge.

=o The blond ate the black-haired girl!


----------



## lapuce033 (Nov 21, 2006)

Love those pictures..... I think they would make great wall papers on the PC... 

Terry


----------



## chuban (Feb 25, 2007)

So... any plans on continuing this?


----------



## Discodave (Mar 1, 2007)

Admititly i keep stopping and starting on another comic. I keep meaning to sit down one weekend and do another one. But it just hasnt happened yet. Once i actually sit down and start i tend to just fire through, 

The good news is i have recently upgraded the models i use to much better looking ones. So hopefully i will get something done soon. 

I just noticed that this thread has been visited over 11,000 times, so ive really no excuse not to get cracking on a new one, for now thou, heres a pic of the much higher standard of 3d models im using now 

Discodave:bow: 

View attachment swdsdsds.jpg


View attachment Play.jpg


----------



## zonker (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh my, these are great....


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Aug 8, 2007)

... my vote, too. Great layout on your story. The expressions were spot on and your camera is just right. A plus.


----------

